# AR is ready to roll



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

From near to far should have it covered bring on some yotes !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

looks lie it should work

but we needd details details details


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

DPMS Oracle 16 I recently bought added Nikon P-223 scope for the long shots and Browning Buckmark reflex sight as back up for the up close and personal or quick moving shots. Tried to mount at 45 degree angle but wasn't working to good so went up top using mount for my light. I have to pull up off stock and look over scope but seems to be shooting pretty well zeroed it at 40 yards. How's that SGB ...lol !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You should find that to be a very acceptable gun for yotes and whatever else you decide to hunt with it. I have one in 308 and can't figure out why people dislike DPMS.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

looks like you have all the bases covered! nice rig.

Bruce

never heard anything bad about DPMS, I like them.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like that will work. I have a DPMS also and really like it.


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

I like the gun seems to shoot real good I'm with ya FB would love to get it in .308 as well there was one there sitting next to mine but had to get the .223 first...lol


----------

